# Isosceles Boost & Wonder Drive w/ demo



## Danbieranowski (Sep 29, 2020)

I’ve built each of these a couple times and I’ve loved them. Up to this point, nothing I built was for my personal board, so I decided it was time to treat myself. Went all out with Gorva enclosures, aluminum knobs, and all box caps. I play a lot of heavy, down tuned stuff with my band Pressure Cracks, so they fit right in. If anyone is looking for a moderately easy build that would be good for heavier palm mute stuff, that Wonder Drive is a dream. In the video I run each individually, then both at the same time just to party.

Here’s what they look like outside:



Here’s what they look like inside:







And here’s how they sound:


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (Sep 29, 2020)

Lookin' good! Love those Gorva boxes, but getting jus a couple of items from LMS is a bit prohibitive with shipping to Canada and exchange rate. Might splurge later though, that minimalist look is so good!


----------



## Danbieranowski (Sep 29, 2020)

SYLV9ST9R said:


> Lookin' good! Love those Gorva boxes, but getting jus a couple of items from LMS is a bit prohibitive with shipping to Canada and exchange rate. Might splurge later though, that minimalist look is so good!



Gorva is based out of Canada, so if you want direct without the international shipping, you should be good to go through the Gorva site. https://gorvadesign.com/

Yeah the simple look really works!


----------



## Elktronics (Sep 29, 2020)

Did you have the rubber stamp made?


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (Sep 29, 2020)

Danbieranowski said:


> Gorva is based out of Canada, so if you want direct without the international shipping, you should be good to go through the Gorva site. https://gorvadesign.com/
> 
> Yeah the simple look really works!


Oh, I didn't realize that! Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Danbieranowski (Sep 29, 2020)

Elktronics said:


> Did you have the rubber stamp made?



Yes, you can get cheap custom stamps made through www.rubberstamps.com. If you get the clear cling stamps you can actually see that they are lined up and such when you stamp them down. A 2"x2" acrylic block is $4, and a 2"x2" clear stamp is $6, so you have your custom stamp for $10 +shipping. If 2" is too big, which it was for me, I bought the acrylic block and a 1"x1" stamp and I just stuck the stamp to the side edge of the acrylic block so it would fit between the knobs and footswitch. You can upload your artwork right on their website when you make your order. Separately, you'll need Staz-On ink to stick to the metal enclosures, which you can get through Amazon or other vendors. Here's a link to that in black: https://www.amazon.com/Tsukineko-SZ000031-Full-Size-StazOn-Multi-Surface/dp/B0013L5SDY


----------



## Danbieranowski (Sep 29, 2020)

Oh, and I used a backwards 2n5089 in place of the BC550c in the Isosceles since I don't have any of those.


----------



## Nostradoomus (Sep 29, 2020)

Nice! Dig the stamping.

It’s nice when I want a Gorva box I get it the next day as I live close! Very handy haha


----------



## Danbieranowski (Sep 29, 2020)

Nostradoomus said:


> Nice! Dig the stamping.
> 
> It’s nice when I want a Gorva box I get it the next day as I live close! Very handy haha



Definitely jealous. Ken is the nicest guy ever, so I don't mind paying extra with the shipping and everything to support such a solid business.


----------



## dlazzarini (Sep 29, 2020)

Looks sweet


----------



## Jovi Bon Kenobi (Sep 30, 2020)

Awesome all around. Really appreciate the extra effort with the vids. Subscribed ?


----------



## HamishR (Sep 30, 2020)

Isn't it great to build stuff for your own board?  There is nothing better (for me anyway) than to play gigs through my own amp and overdrives.


----------



## Danbieranowski (Sep 30, 2020)

HamishR said:


> Isn't it great to build stuff for your own board?  There is nothing better (for me anyway) than to play gigs through my own amp and overdrives.


I have yet to attempt my own amp but its definitely on the bucket list. Would love to do a sort of hot rodded JCM 800 or plexi to smash these pedals into.


----------



## Mourguitars (Oct 3, 2020)

They look and sounds awesome Dan, are you playing thru your Kemper ?

Mike


----------



## Gordo (Oct 3, 2020)

Thanks for the info on the stamps.  Great idea and looks pretty slick


----------



## Danbieranowski (Oct 4, 2020)

Mourguitars said:


> They look and sounds awesome Dan, are you playing thru your Kemper ?
> 
> Mike


Yeah that was through a SinMix Diezel VH4 profile with the gain rolled back a bit.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Oct 5, 2020)

GOOD LORD!  I think you broke my speakers!


----------

